# A Little Late



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

A little late for the contest, and nowhere near the quality to make the entry field, but here is my first attempt. Many thanks to Mike McGrath


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice Neal. 

Brian


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey old newbie, it looks good. Who did the paint work? Nice job... keep em coming!

Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice job Neal. Head to the hardware store and ask for a lamp finial. Then you can get a furniture stud which the finial can thread on one end and the other will have a wood screw thread.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey... I really like it and you did a great job! 

Sure looks like a winner to me


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for the encouragement, guys. I did the painting, since I couldn't find a tile to suit, nor a clock face.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks like pretty darn good painting Neal! You did good!

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*First attempt.*



oldnewbie said:


> A little late for the contest, and nowhere near the quality to make the entry field, but here is my first attempt. Many thanks to Mike McGrath


Looks great to me oldnewbie. Is the clock face a tile also? Excellent paint job. I thought it was a decal.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That looks like a neat job to me Neal, you guys are coming on in leaps and bounds, when Template Tom returns from holiday I'm going to enrol for some more lessons. By the way Neal, did you make a couple of tiles for Mike, I'm still waiting to see his clock.


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Mike already had a tile. I'm waiting to see his clock, too. I'm sure it will outshine mine. I've got a long way to go to get into your league.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Something very unusual has happened. I have looked for my tile and have not found it so far. As a rule I can tell you where anything is in my highly over crowded shop. I found the clock mechanism and different hands I bought for building this clock. My clock is planned to be a slight variation on the plan which calls for a 6" tile. The tile I bought was 4". There may end up being a second clock with that tile when I find it. I am going ahead and building the clock with a slightly different design today. Photos will be up as soon as it is finished. 
The plans were a free download from The Woodworkers Journal E-zine. For anybody interested in building this clock here are the plans:


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey, that looks really N I C E!!

I think you did a very NICE job!!

Keep it up!


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks, Joe. I appreciate the comment. For a first project, I found it very enjoyable and challenging, albeit rather rudimentary by your standards.

Neal


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

oldnewbie said:


> Thanks, Joe. I appreciate the comment. For a first project, I found it very enjoyable and challenging, *albeit rather rudimentary by your standards.*
> 
> Neal


Neal... NOT at all... Clocks are nice in the home... 
They help answer...
*What time is it? *


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for the plan Mike. I will save this... might be something quick my son will want to make with me! 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike said:


> Something very unusual has happened. I have looked for my tile and have not found it so far. As a rule I can tell you where anything is in my highly over crowded shop. I found the clock mechanism and different hands I bought for building this clock. My clock is planned to be a slight variation on the plan which calls for a 6" tile. The tile I bought was 4". There may end up being a second clock with that tile when I find it. I am going ahead and building the clock with a slightly different design today. Photos will be up as soon as it is finished.
> The plans were a free download from The Woodworkers Journal E-zine. For anybody interested in building this clock here are the plans:



Mike,

That looks like a FUN clock... Are you going to get ur tiles from a BORG? They have quite an assortment... I think it would be fun to paint on some plain tiles and have them in a project such as this.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice looking clock Neal. One of my future projects will be a clock.

Rolf


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Okay Mike.... where are those tiles? You haven't done a a bathroom remodel or something lately have you?
  

I am anxious to see the results as the plan looks pretty darn interesting. 

Thanks for sharing it and I have added it to my ever growing list of inspiration files.




Mike said:


> Something very unusual has happened. I have looked for my tile and have not found it so far. As a rule I can tell you where anything is in my highly over crowded shop. I found the clock mechanism and different hands I bought for building this clock. My clock is planned to be a slight variation on the plan which calls for a 6" tile. The tile I bought was 4". There may end up being a second clock with that tile when I find it. I am going ahead and building the clock with a slightly different design today. Photos will be up as soon as it is finished.
> The plans were a free download from The Woodworkers Journal E-zine. For anybody interested in building this clock here are the plans:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ok, I bought one tile a year ago after finding this plan. It has a lighthouse glazed into the tile. I got it from my local HD. When Neal decided he wanted to build this clock we went looking, neither HD or Lowe's carry the "painted" tiles anymore. Another newsworthy update is they no longer sell 1/4 sheets of laminate.(2' x 4') The only things I like to paint with a brush are on my grill, so I doubt I will paint a tile. I have some other ideas that are interesting and am heading to the shop to try them out.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

but, but... you only use carbon paper... then fill-in the blanks...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

There appears to be quite a few guys out there with great expectations Mike, some probably have magnifying glasses at the ready!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Thats fine Harry, perhaps they can tell me how to improve my woodworking. I'm afraid Neal is going to kick me when he hears what I found today. I went into the HD closest to my house and found some painted tiles, not a big selection, only 7 different pictures and they are 4-1/4" square instead of 6" x 6". Then I went across the parking lot to the new Lowe's store and found some finials.


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Very nice Neal. Your project turns on the ole lightbulb in that if a suitable tile is not available & you happen to be a lousy painter BUT have a wife who is an expert pettipointer this kind of project would sure show off her work rather than the usual picture frame.

Lee


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Mike. Funny, we couldn't find those items at Lowe's before. As far as the tile is concerned, I'm not too sorry about that, because painting it myself put a little more 'character' into the clock, and made it totally unique. I just ran over to Lowe's and picked up a finial. They had a small variety, but I'm still wondering why neither of us found them before. I've been to Lowe's several times since we started this clock thing, but never found that aisle. Oh, well. Thanks again for the info. Now I can totally finish my clock. 

Neal


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Excellent idea, Lee. That's what makes this woodworking thing so much fun. Gets the juices flowing. In this old brain, that's a good thing.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

This is what makes for a great forum. The sharing of ideas. We all profit from it.


----------

